# PC restart from hitting desk.



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

Recently my computer restarted itself when i dropped my fist on the table pretty hard lol, and i'm guessing this might of annoyed the harddrive(since it's sensitive to vibration) and it caused it to restart. Do you think that's the case and i have nothing to worry about, or should i check the HDD for bad sectors/files etc?

Thanks.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 5, 2010)

some motherboards also have a chasis intrusion detection feature.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## trickson (Aug 5, 2010)

It sounds more like a short . make sure all your power connectors are hooked up tightly .


----------



## r9 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bad solder points.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2010)

But everything was fine until the hitting of the desk.

I will open it up to make sure everything is fully in a connected.


----------



## erocker (Aug 5, 2010)

Aaaaayyyyeeeeeee.....







You're the Fonze!!!

Check the wires from the power button to the motherboard header.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 5, 2010)

was it like instant shutdown the moment your fist landed or did it take a moment


----------



## trickson (Aug 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Aaaaayyyyeeeeeee.....
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/fonzie.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey Fonze maybe just stop banging on your desk ?  LOL That is supper funny !!! 

I agree check the leads on your motherboard header all your motherboard connections should be checked also check and make sure the PSU is plugged in nice and tight as well .
I mean check every thing ! This could be any thing your RAM might not like being jarred around in the slots and hitting the desk was your indication to that . I had some ram once it was in if you just touched it to see how hot the ram was the computer would restart . also if your sata cables are messed with this could case it as well . the video card could have also done this . It is hard to tell but every thing is a potential cause until you really find it . I have had this happen to me so many times and each time it was some thing different . The list is endless.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Aaaaayyyyeeeeeee.....
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/fonzie.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL, made my day right there.


So guys, i have determined it was in fact a short, but what i don;t understand is why did it just start happening now?

Here some info:

 I took the side panel off and powered it on and it was all good, but once i put the side panel back on it shorted out and turned off. So i moved some cables around etc made sure everything was in and in some instants it still kept shorting out and either started restarting or turning off. So as of now i have decided to connect my side panel fan to the motherboard itself(it was connected to a molex to three pin cable that was tiucked under my HDD cage) and so far it's on and running fine.

But i still am not 100% sure to what it is/was. so im still scared lol.


----------



## trickson (Aug 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> LOL, made my day right there.
> 
> 
> So guys, i have determined it was in fact a short, but what i don;t understand is why did it just start happening now?
> ...



Well vibration and heating and cooling caused the connection to pull apart some , Thus exposing some of the leads this was ( MY guess ) close to the metal on the case and once you hit the desk it touched and wallah your computer turns off . Mystery solved .


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 5, 2010)

you think thats bad,  I used to wave my hand in the air towards my computer and it would turn on.  doesnt do it since I got the new mobo but it did it every morning and only in the morning.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 5, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I used to wave my hand in the air towards my computer and it would turn on



I wish I had your powers


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2010)

So question, does it hard lock up on you?  Or just instantly restart?  Does it power down completely like it's lost power or just BOOM instantly reset?

Instintanious restarts could be bad connections, hard lock ups sounds like a hdd issue.

Got a spare psu to test with?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> So question, does it hard lock up on you?  Or just instantly restart?  Does it power down completely like it's lost power or just BOOM instantly reset?
> 
> Instintanious restarts could be bad connections, hard lock ups sounds like a hdd issue.
> 
> Got a spare psu to test with?



I determined that the issue was that something was shorting out.


Here's some more info that i posted a couple posts up:



CDdude55 said:


> So guys, i have determined it was in fact a short, but what i don;t understand is why did it just start happening now?
> 
> Here some info:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 6, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I wish I had your powers



I think mine had something to do with the high static in the air.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently my computer restarted itself when i dropped my fist on the table pretty hard lol, and i'm guessing this might of annoyed the harddrive(since it's sensitive to vibration) and it caused it to restart. Do you think that's the case and i have nothing to worry about, or should i check the HDD for bad sectors/files etc?
> 
> Thanks.



pro tip: stop punching your furniture.


last time i had issues like this, it was a loose power cable (check the main ATX and VGA ones firs) and after that, memory. i had a cable touching a ram stick and that cable would shift and push the ram, causing reboot/BSOD.

Could also be fan cables, things like that.

short version: take it all apart and put together again. muahahahahahaha.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

One time I jostled an IDE cable when I was doing some cable management and when I booted back up I got NTLDR Missing error.  Pissed me off for a day but was an easy fix for sure.


----------

